# Truck/Trailer Divorce at 60mph



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Coming home from the shop, my 2nd time towing this trailer.

Came up the overpass at HWY 6 and 521, went to change lanes and saw the bow of the boat in the rearview. I stayed on the throttle until the tongue came down and started gradually slowing down while the trailer oscillated behind me. Somehow the jack ended up pinned between the spare tire and the receiver hitch under the truck. Not even a scratch on the bumper even though the jack was about 4" too tall to fit there? I had to remove the jack and kick it out, and pick the boat up by myself to put back on the hitch. No one would stop to help, I'm assuming because it was raining it's a** off.

Moral of the story: Always check your coupler for fit, if it seems loose or rusty replace it. Use locking hooks on chains whenever possible, and make sure the chains are crossed and are at the correct length. If they're too long, twist them!

I got out of this with no damage aside from the trailer jack, another miracle in my mind.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

i am bettin it didnt sit all the way down on the ball...mine does that and i make sure to check it everytime
When hooking it up i let the edge of the hitch sit on the ball and then let the jack up some and then i pull the trailer so the hitch sort of slams down on the ball.
Man you got lucky, i have seen a boat pass the truck that was pulling it before and they look on the drivers face is priceless.h:


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

bowed up said:


> i am bettin it didnt sit all the way down on the ball...mine does that and i make sure to check it everytime
> When hooking it up i let the edge of the hitch sit on the ball and then let the jack up some and then i pull the trailer so the hitch sort of slams down on the ball.
> Man you got lucky, i have seen a boat pass the truck that was pulling it before and they look on the drivers face is priceless.h:


It was down all the way, the nut under the coupler was only holding by a couple threads. It never made a noise taking off or stopping until it came off.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Replace it all. Ball and coupler. The lips get worn on the couplers, the balls get worn oval and the lock nuts fall off, then the adrenal glads get a work out.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Perkins Marine offered to replace the jack and coupler at cost, even though it wasn't their fault. Good guys over there!

I plan to pick up some new chains, coupler, and a flip-over jack this weekend. Also going to get the tires replaced. I rewired it last friday, so all of the bases should be covered.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great driving on your part. Could have been a LOT worse had you slammed on the brakes.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> Great driving on your part. Could have been a LOT worse had you slammed on the brakes.


Aside from screaming at a higher pitch than my daughter will ever be capable of, I think I handled it well. hwell::rotfl:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I would look into a wrap around couple like a Bulldog. You know when it's locked in.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Just picked up a nice Class V Hitch and a Swivel Jack on the way home and threw them on. Replacing the chains tomorrow.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

gitchesum said:


> I would look into a wrap around couple like a Bulldog. You know when it's locked in.


 This is true, a bulldog type hitch is my preference any day over the cheesy ones you find on most trailers now days.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow. Good job keep control of it. I also have a bayrunner cept its a 245. I would hate to have that happen to me.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I replaced the standard hitch with a bulldog to pull my 22' Pathfinder. I like knowing there is no doubt when I hook up and not endanger anyone else when towing.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Understand on the Bulldog Type hitch. I am looking into it. For now I put a new Reese Class V Coupler on it. I replaced the chains with some Stainless chain we had up here at work and put some clevis loops on the ends to keep them on the hitch.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a new trailer built last fall and asked the builder to put a bulldog hitch on it and he looked at me funny and didn't do it. I wondered if he thought i was a "MULLET" or something . All i can see is positives in a bulldog hitch. 
Can anbody tell me why they don't like them.

I did not beat him up on price just asked him "HOW MUCH "

??????


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you were able to save the boat and nothing serious happened.

This reminds me of a similiar incident that happened to a buddy of mine a few years back. He had a brand new 20ft Bluewave and was new to towing. When he hooked up he didn't check to make sure it was fastened on the ball; instead he set the coupler on top of the ball and took off. He managed to pull it from Humble to 610-N and I-45 when he looked in the rearview mirror and saw that the trailer wasn't connected and was dragging on the pavement. He said he slowly applied the brakes allowing the bow to rest on top of his tailgate. While doing this he was able to guide the boat onto the shoulder. The safety chains were bolted on the bottom of the tongue and sheared off while the tongue was dragging on the pavement. When his boat ran into the tailgate it was not attached to the truck at all!!! Luckily there was no damage to the boat and little damage to the trailer---his tailgate had a huge dent in it though. 

Wanted to tell you guys this story incase your safety chains are too long and/or attached to the underside of the tongue. It might be a good idea to secure them to the sides or on top of the tongue instead.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Something I do when I hook the boat up. After you have the coupler in place I crank the jack down and lift the back of the truck, that way if it is not solidly in place the trailer will uncouple. Better to have it uncouple in the driveway than on the road. Great driving and awareness on your part, glad all ended well.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*The Chains*

I always twist/shorten the chains to proper length, but why cross the chains? I am sure it is a good idea, I have just never had it explained to me.

Thanks for the lesson to come.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I always, before hitching up, reach under the trailer part of the coupler, and "pull back" on the coupler, inside. About a fourth of the time it is not in the "all the way back" position. 

The raise the jack thingy is a good double check, altho my boat is light, and I just give it a yank or two.

Later
R3F


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

01 Aggie said:


> I always twist/shorten the chains to proper length, but why cross the chains? I am sure it is a good idea, I have just never had it explained to me.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson to come.


With the chains crossed, they form a "cradle" to catch the hitch before it hits the ground.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> I would look into a wrap around couple like a Bulldog. You know when it's locked in.


 I will never own another trailer that does not have a "Bulldog" on it!!!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

This is the correct answer IMO



Red3Fish said:


> I always, before hitching up, reach under the trailer part of the coupler, and "pull back" on the coupler, inside. About a fourth of the time it is not in the "all the way back" position.
> 
> The raise the jack thingy is a good double check, altho my boat is light, and I just give it a yank or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Pucker factor 6/


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

Two weeks ago i was going up a bridge and the tounge on the boat trailer split up the sides and on the bottom the only thing holding it on the truck was a little peice of metal on the top, i have replaced everything on the trailer but the tounge because it had no signs of wear. Slowed down and got to the side of the bridge with no damage to the truck or the boat, think i got pretty lucky.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

SaltWater_Warrior said:


> I had a new trailer built last fall and asked the builder to put a bulldog hitch on it and he looked at me funny and didn't do it. I wondered if he thought i was a "MULLET" or something . All i can see is positives in a bulldog hitch.
> Can anbody tell me why they don't like them.
> 
> I did not beat him up on price just asked him "HOW MUCH "
> ...


I personaly think some people dont like the Bull Dog Hitch because they are to cheap to buy one or they are just plain Idiots.

The only thing better than a bull dog hitch is a pintle hitch but most wouldn't like them because the "jerky feeling" they tend to have when pulling.

After the pintle hitch the only thing thats better than those are either a gooseneck hitch or a fith wheel but both of those kinda resemble a bull dog hitch when ya look at em. So that should tell ya something.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Forget the boat! Forget the truck!!!! Forget the awesome driving you did. Forget picking the tongue up by yourself. If you haven't already done so, then git ur butt down to your favorite lottery ticket retailer and buy a bucket full of tickets. With luck like you had on this event you should be able to get enough winners to retire.


Good job of driving to prevent a bad accident!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Glad to hear everything worked out. Did you replace them already ?/


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

The bulldog hitch is (I beleive) the best on the market, but do not believe that they will not come undone. If you don't belive me just jack one up to put pressure on the ball & give your bumper a good whack with a 5# hammer. It will pop off in this circumstance. We have had two come off - heavy trailers, 2 5/16" balls, stiff springs on the trucks & road construction where you have about a 3" drop where they change grades on the road.
We drilled holes through the hitch behind the lock ring so we could put a pin through it to lock the collar. A 10,000# trailer loose on safety chains ain't no fun at all.


----------

